# Etch Fold Tool (small brake)



## Janger (Dec 22, 2019)

I have a good book on sheet metal work "Sheet Metal Work" by Marcus Bowman, Crowood press. 

https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-c...=sheet+metal+work+bowman&ikwsec=Home&ikwidx=0

On the cover is a neat little box pan folding tool. It's for bending tiny photo etched metal parts for various model making. I'd never heard of that before but it looked like a neat little project for Christmas. This was a good CNC CAD/CAM exercise. I also used some of the new MZT carbide end mills I bought from China. I'm pretty pleased with how this is turning out. This is going to be a gift.


----------



## Janger (Dec 22, 2019)

CAD and CAM path. Note I am milling from the side holding the part edge at the top of the vise.

Lots of little lines is the tool path in the simulation. Fusion is turning out to be quite productive for me. This estimated 35 minutes on the mill. I think I managed it in about an hour. Picture is what it looked like right after machining.


----------



## Janger (Dec 22, 2019)

I bought this sander 3x79" and 2hp for me for Christmas. It’s on sale at BB, there is a similar model from King at KMS. I’m still trying to learn how to use it well but I am finishing parts with it - it’s working pretty well and is much faster than my little 4x36 bench sander. Here I’m sanding the backing plate for the etch fold tool.


----------



## Janger (Dec 22, 2019)

Couple of knobs from busy bee and a backing plate. Coming along - now I need a folding knife for it.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 22, 2019)

Janger said:


> Couple of knobs from busy bee and a backing plate. Coming along - now I need a folding knife for it.


Really nice work John. And I love the sander. You can't beat those large belt sanders designed for metal.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice sander!


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 24, 2019)

Nice bender and congrats on the sander!


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 12, 2020)

Sander: a tool I still search for. the envy grows as I really need to get together more parts for a build, and I really like the bender, reminds me of the large bender in my high school, but with stationary feet (segmented bits) and tiny, I’m sure it’s purpose built which negates any real need for the segmented bits of varied width.


----------



## Hruul (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice work!! and nice sander!!


----------

